# No Slip Cooling Under-Eye Masks from Borboleta



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2021)

If your under-eyes need extra love because you’re sleep-deprived, staring at a screen all day, hungover, or just generally exhausted—it's time to consider their *Cool Down Eye Masks.*


Here's why they're great:

Wayyyy thicker than the average gel eye patch and features an anti-slip design. 

Instantly chills, soothes and refreshes tired eyes on contact 

Helps to relieve puffiness and dark undereye circles with caffeine, kelp, elderberry and cooling hydrogel

For an extra soothing experience, you can place your cooldowns in the fridge.

The *Cooldown Eye Masks* are $19 for a pack of 5 available at *Borboleta.com**.




*

*ABOUT BORBOLETA:*
*
*

Founded by Kimber Jaynes, Borboleta is the lash expert for lash lovers. Their unstoppable team of lash experts meticulously obsess over the state of your lashes. From mega-volume maximalists to naked lash minimalists, they've developed game-changing, ultra-efficacious formulas to help you achieve the lashes of your dreams. Lash envy ends with Borboleta. Lash care is the new skincare, pass it on.


----------

